# ECB Mods? Anyone trying anything new?



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had tried any new ECB Mods that haven't had a chance to speak up? Let us know. Add them here or start a new thread.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 12, 2014)

It did just find this thread in a different section. Interesting idea!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/164334/brinkmann-smoke-n-grill-ecb-new-charcoal-pan-mod


----------



## thinblueduke (Jun 21, 2014)

I've been toying with a hybrid gas-charcoal idea for a few weeks now, and finally got it to work well today.













bottomview.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 21, 2014






It's a tabletop butane burner (every Japanese household has one) underneath an ECB.  In the firebowl is a big hunk of sakura (Japanese cherry) and a few lumps of lump.  I ordered about 50 lbs of the cherry last week, and this was its maiden smoke (I'm sure there's a pun in here somewhere).  I was amazed by the aroma of the smoke... at times I swore I could smell the actual cherries.

I did some brat-type sausages, but the main dish was the closest thing Japan has to pork chops: tonkatsu (boneless pork cutlets).  They're quite thin (1/2" or so), so it was a challenge.  I dry-brined them overnight with salt and pepper, and pulled them at about 135 F.  Before pulling them, I gave both sides a quick sear with a butane cooking torch (from the same type of canister that the burner uses).  I was worried they'd be dry, but was pleasantly surprised that something that thin could be that juicy, with a nice little crust.  They even passed the wife's "not too smoky, OK?" test, thanks to the subtler cherry, as opposed to hickory or oak.













porkies.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 21, 2014






I've got more photos... should I post them here, or start a new thread?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 21, 2014)

wow, considering what you had to work with, I think those came out amazing. Up to you on the post. Either way is fine. It would probably get more view in the Pork forum though. 

I like the butane burner idea. you can put some pics of it here about how you did that.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jun 22, 2014)

Here's the burner itself.  The unit is about $25, and a 3-pack of the cans costs about $2.75.  One can lasts 2.5-3 hours.













tabletopgasburner.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 22, 2014






I use a gardening sieve as both a heat collar and an ash screen.













tabletopgasburnerwithsieve.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 22, 2014






Unfortunately, I had to put the legs back on the ECB for portability.  If the neighbors have laundry hanging outside, I have to move my operation to the parking lot.

One issue I had was placement of the wood and charcoal.  After trying various heights from the burner, I ended up using the same grate set-up I use for all-charcoal smokes.  I put the wood and charcoal in another gardening sieve to catch more ashes.  I would like to find something that would fit more easily through the access door, so I could pull it out and dump out the ashes more easily.  Fortunately, I don't get much ashes from the wood or lump charcoal.  Here's a side view and a top view:













sideview.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 22, 2014


















topview.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jun 22, 2014






It's working pretty well so far.  I'm going to keep working on the charcoal-to-gas ratio.  The main purpose for using the gas is to keep the temperature steady, but it also helps me conserve charcoal.  Towards the end of the cook, if my charcoal is dwindling, I can just turn up the gas a bit, rather than light more charcoal.  I also picked up a 1500W electric hotplate I'm going to experiment with.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 2, 2014)

I've looked into getting a fiberglass gasket and some high-temp silicon sealant, but it would cost me about $40 to get enough to finish the job.  I live in Japan, where some things are hard to come by.  Instead, I spent about a buck on some cotton rope, and rigged this up, binding it with some aluminum wire:













rope_1.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 2, 2014






A little smoke still gets through, but it's a huge improvement on, well, nothing.  I keep my temps below 250 F, and the rope is still intact after about ten hours of use.  I'm planning to replace it, though, with something a little wider than 9mm (about 3/8").  I'll probably try 12mm (about 1/2") next, along with less of a braid.

The gray residue is from some metal putty that didn't even come close to doing the job.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 2, 2014)

Try getting the sealant from an auto parts store. RTV was designed to be used on engines of cars and trucks. It helps seal up the gaskets. The rope idea is a good one, just gotta watch those flareups. I think you are doing well for what you have to work with!


----------



## orlenz (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure if it is a new mod or not, I havnt seen anybody else do theres quite like mine, here are some pics of it, I used steel hardware cloth the make a holder for my firepan, and made a skirt to control air intake













IMAG0259.jpg



__ orlenz
__ Jul 16, 2014


















IMAG0261.jpg



__ orlenz
__ Jul 16, 2014


















IMAG0262.jpg



__ orlenz
__ Jul 16, 2014


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

I am thinking about adding a chimney to my ECB. Not sure if its a good idea or not or if so how long to make it.


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

I could make it out of aluminum i guess, just cut the bottom so I could bend it and attach to the lid, maybe with a couple small screwa.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 4, 2014)

Speaking of skirts, one mod I would like to try, but don't have access to the materials, is cutting a large hole in the center a disposable aluminum pizza pan, turning it upside-down, then slipping it over the top of the ECB lid, like a skirt.  Here's a really bad rendition:













disppizzapan1.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

I never ecen thought of that!


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

maybe even use a regular on, when you cut it just leave some tabs to turn down to attacj it to the lid and use some rtv to seal around the lid


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 4, 2014)

Seems like it would work.  It would be a bit tougher to cut a regular pan, but once you had it on there, it would certainly be more stable.  If I ever come across the materials, I'd like to give it a shot, maybe the disposable pan first, for sizing.

Might run into some problems if the top rim of the body isn't perfectly flat, though.  Might need to so some bending.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2014)

orlenz said:


> Not sure if it is a new mod or not, I havnt seen anybody else do theres quite like mine, here are some pics of it, I used steel hardware cloth the make a holder for my firepan, and made a skirt to control air intake
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/orlenz92506/library/


Hey orlenz, yea thats different. It doesn't have to be completely different, just your take on the mods. But you qualify! I like what you have done with the pan, hardware cloth and skirt. Why don't you explain your mods a little more? The fire pan and hardware cloth are pretty easy to understand, but the skirt needs some explanation or talk us through what you did there.


----------



## orlenz (Jul 4, 2014)

"I am thinking about adding a chimney to my ECB. Not sure if its a good idea or not or if so how long to make it."

I saw some of that at Home depot, they have different sizes 3", 4" etc, and have 90 degree elbows too, I thought about making my intake out of that stuff like some of the guys do with drum smokers.


----------



## orlenz (Jul 4, 2014)

thinblueduke said:


> Speaking of skirts, one mod I would like to try, but don't have access to the materials, is cutting a large hole in the center a disposable aluminum pizza pan, turning it upside-down, then slipping it over the top of the ECB lid, like a skirt.  Here's a really bad rendition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like that would work good, seems better than using the firberglass rope stuff too. all you would need is the pizza tin, some sheet metal snips and a tube of high temp RTV sealant.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 4, 2014)

rival, I'm not sure if a vertical smoker would achieve anything by having a chimney or not? I guess you could always try and see what happens. I don't think it would hurt anything?


thinblueduke said:


> Speaking of skirts, one mod I would like to try, but don't have access to the materials, is cutting a large hole in the center a disposable aluminum pizza pan, turning it upside-down, then slipping it over the top of the ECB lid, like a skirt.  Here's a really bad rendition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thinblueduke what would the pizza pan do? At first I thought you meant inside, but outside and over the lid? If you are thinking to seal around the lid?


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

I was judt thinking just to be a litlle different is all :)


----------



## rvial (Jul 4, 2014)

argh. just and little


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 4, 2014)

> what would the pizza pan do? At first I thought you meant inside, but outside and over the lid? If you are thinking to seal around the lid?


@bobank03, that's what I'm thinking.  The pizza pan ring would be a skirt on the outer edge of the lid, riding over the outer rim of the body.


----------



## rvial (Jul 6, 2014)

Any one know the diameter of the lid on tjr gourmet?


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2014)

rival, I have been looking at your post trying to figure out what tjr is? I know it's probably obvious, but I'm stumped.


----------



## rvial (Jul 7, 2014)

...I blame my phone.  should be the.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 7, 2014)

next post down, @4kdave  has the gourmet he can measure it for you?

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165992/located-weber-grill-vents#post_1205178

In case he doesn't see this post.


----------



## rvial (Jul 7, 2014)

I was just curious :) was curious how big a pizza pan you would need for the skirt idea


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 8, 2014)

It would depend on the diameter of the lid (can't measure mine right now, as it's in storage ahead of the approaching supertyphoon), but I'd imagine at least 16".


----------



## lemans (Jul 10, 2014)

Took my pizza stone and put it on the middle
Rack then took the water pan and put it on top
Of the stone
  That should even out the heat . What do ya think?


----------



## flash (Jul 10, 2014)

I still like my idea of removing the legs and putting 3 cinder blocks in a triangle shape under the unit. Rest the fire pan in the middle on the blocks. Easy to pick the whole smoker up to access pan and you don't lose any heat while doing so. Also, you can adjust the openings of the cinder block to allow for more or less air depending on how you set up your blocks. A 3/4 pan of charcoal allowed me 450º one time allowing me to cut back on my charcoal use quite a bit. For shorter smokes it is the bomb or doing a fast chicken for crisp skin. For longer smokes expect to add charcoal as needed.













ECB.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 2, 2012


















BrikmanTemp006.jpg



__ flash
__ Aug 21, 2012


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 10, 2014)

Lemans said:


> Took my pizza stone and put it on the middle
> Rack then took the water pan and put it on top
> Of the stone
> That should even out the heat . What do ya think?


Gotta take some pics so we can see what it looks like. 

Flash, I think I'm gonna do it. I just gotta find some c-block or pavers I can use. It's pretty much the only thing I haven't tried!


----------



## kh39540 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm new to smoking and I found Jeff's article on recommended ECB mods. I had an old weber smokey joe I wasn't using, so I put the legs of the ECB on the outside and it slipped right over the smokey joe. Perfect. Now I have a controllable vent for air to the coals. 

Also, I added a thermometer, and I took the vent from the lid of the smokey joe and put it on the ECB. Pics below.

I will be doing my first smoke on Sunday....If it doesn't rain...













20140709_183146.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


















20140709_183128.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


















20140709_183339.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


















20140709_183157.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


















20140709_183345.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


















20140709_183353.jpg



__ kh39540
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 11, 2014)

That's a winner for sure! Have you seen the mini WSM? Smokey Joe with a 32 Q pot and it looks like a WSM only mini sized. 

Now if we could close that gap between the the smokey joe and the walls of the ECB...


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice work.  I'm trying to get at the same thing with these legs on my charcoal pan.













she got legs.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Welcome kh!

I'm a bit concerned about the height of the pan relative to the bottom of the ECB chassis.  I figure that the higher the coals, the less heat escaping out the bottom, but there's also the matter of the clearance between the coals and the bottom of the water pan.

I also share Bob's concern about the gap between the ECB walls and the lip of the charcoal pan.  I wish I could have it both ways, but the tighter the fit down there, the harder it gets to lift the unit off of the coals and put it back on.


----------



## kh39540 (Jul 11, 2014)

It's crazy how the Smokey Joe fit. It puts the coals at dang near the exact same height as the original coal tray with the same gaps around the sides. I was curious about that gap myself when I bought the ECB aswell as the lack of a coal grate and air holes for the coals. But it was almost like the smokey joe was designed for this purpose....

I'll get some pictures of it during it's inaugural smoke...And mine... (Doing baby backs and a butt, by the way... Also gonna try them Wicked Beans I found on here...)

I like the legs on the coal tray there Duke. Looks like it meets the purpose. Did you drill any air holes in it? I am worried about temp control this weekend....


----------



## kh39540 (Jul 11, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> That's a winner for sure! Have you seen the mini WSM? Smokey Joe with a 32 Q pot and it looks like a WSM only mini sized.
> 
> Now if we could close that gap between the the smokey joe and the walls of the ECB...


I think I saw a Mini WSM at Walmart for 199.... 

I wish there was a way to close that gap, but I am planning on lifting the ECB off of the coals to add coals and chips during the process. Which do ya'll think is more important? This is my first rodeo, remember...

Later

Kevin


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 11, 2014)

Hey Kevin,

Being able to pull the body off of the smoker is definitely more important than that gap.  If you've got the pan raised up around the original position, and it's a summer day with not much wind, I'd say you're golden.

I originally went with the five big holes, then added the smaller ones later when I was experimenting with a portable gas burner underneath.













2014-06-21_13-20-05_51.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 11, 2014






Ya know, if there were a way to shape the chassis into an hourglass shape, it could solve that issue...













4e111fd7025f31e5_5704-w251-h251-b1-p10--modern-mir



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 11, 2014)

One more thing... if you have any cotton or hemp rope handy, it can help seal the lid.













getarope.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

or a stove gasket... 

Kevin, Where ya from? Add your location to your profile, or everyone will keep asking you. It also matters as to what's available and not available. 













2014-06-13 14.08.23.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014






I just prop my firepan up on some old paver block/ bricks, but my pan is quite a bit higher than it was stock. but still enough space between it and the water pan which I use as a diffuser and not for water. The cobble acts as a heat sink to keep the temps from fluctuating too fast. (I don't have to move my setup around too much so this is ideal for me!)













2013-07-27 12.06.08.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014






Cobble stone and water pan













2013-07-27 12.10.21.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014






All foiled up and ready for smoking


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

I also put my holes along the side of the coal pan and then added two webber grates to keep the coals from dying in their own ash. Can't really see the holes, but there are three on each side just below where the grates line up. 













2013-07-27 12.31.42.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

kh39540 said:


> I think I saw a Mini WSM at Walmart for 199....
> 
> I wish there was a way to close that gap, but I am planning on lifting the ECB off of the coals to add coals and chips during the process. Which do ya'll think is more important? This is my first rodeo, remember...
> 
> ...


Kevin, that is actually the "small" WSM. The mini is a Smokey Joe and a 32quart pot put together and for less than $100- you have a mini-wsm.

Here is the forum. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/40/mini-wsm-users  

Since you already have the Smokey Joe all you would need would be the pot and a few grates and some odds and ends. 

This is a perfect project for those of us who love to tinker! 

With regards to the gap? Not much you can do, gotta have something so you can lift off the ECB and get to the pan.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

kh39540 said:


> It's crazy how the Smokey Joe fit. It puts the coals at dang near the exact same height as the original coal tray with the same gaps around the sides. I was curious about that gap myself when I bought the ECB aswell as the lack of a coal grate and air holes for the coals. But it was almost like the smokey joe was designed for this purpose....
> 
> I'll get some pictures of it during it's inaugural smoke...And mine... (Doing baby backs and a butt, by the way... Also gonna try them Wicked Beans I found on here...)
> 
> I like the legs on the coal tray there Duke. Looks like it meets the purpose. Did you drill any air holes in it? I am worried about temp control this weekend....


I think you will be fine. Try using the minion method so it doesn't get too hot. Basically looks like this:













2014-06-22 11.52.20.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014


















2014-06-22 11.52.27.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014


















2014-06-22 12.04.41.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014






I throw an old soup or veggie can in the middle (NO LINER) and throw wood chips/chunks in there to make sure I keep the smoke going.You can be sure that the Butt will need three or four adjustments to the charcoal in the pan. 

Are you doing 2-2-1 with the ribs? Best way I ever found! 

Don't forget to take lots of picks and do a post on all of it. Some folks do it as they go along!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

I use a maverick ET-732 it has a probe for the meat and one for the smoker, so I can be sure where everything is. 













2013-07-27 14.46.10.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014






I drilled two small holes in the back sidewall of the ECB one for each probe. That way I am not interfering with the gasket around the lid or crimping the wires. Works great to help me keep the temps on target! 













2013-08-03 09.55.18.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014


















2013-08-03 09.55.28.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## kh39540 (Jul 12, 2014)

Bob, I believe I will try the minion method with the can in the middle. I'll have a big Bush's Baked Beans can I can put in the middle... :)

I live on the Mississippi Gulf Coast, although, I am from South Georgia.

I'll take plenty of pictures and let you guys know how it goes... Thanks for all the tips.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing more. FYI most times I just add coals to the pan but on a long burn I might fire up another quarter chimney especially if the temps are hanging too low. Say below 220.


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 12, 2014)

I didn't care much for pouring the coals out of my chimney (or picking them out one by one), so I removed the handle and the bottom.  I place the canister in the pan, put the charcoal and wood in, then light it through the holes with a butane torch.  When the coals are ready to go, I just pull the chimney off with a pair of tongs.













2014-07-13_11-20-25_612.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## thinblueduke (Jul 12, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> I also put my holes along the side of the coal pan and then added two webber grates to keep the coals from dying in their own ash. Can't really see the holes, but there are three on each side just below where the grates line up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer not to have the holes along the side.  When it's time to kill the coals, I place the charcoal pan on a flat surface and put the water pan on top of it, upside-down.  It cuts off most of the air flow and extinguishes the coals.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

Just a couple of thought on putting holes in the bottom of the pan. Hot ash/coals could fall out, so use caution. Put something non flammable under in case. But the ash could clog those holes, preventing them from working. Also I set my pan on pavers/ bricks etc and the pan if vented on the bottom would probably be blocked by the bricks. So, food for thought if nothing else.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 13, 2014)

thinblueduke said:


> I didn't care much for pouring the coals out of my chimney (or picking them out one by one), so I removed the handle and the bottom.  I place the canister in the pan, put the charcoal and wood in, then light it through the holes with a butane torch.  When the coals are ready to go, I just pull the chimney off with a pair of tongs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like what you did with the chimney, good idea.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 18, 2014)

A couple of SMF Posts with ECB MODS that caught my eye by @dysenterygary  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...s-electric-or-charcoal-lots-of-pics-and-links

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128535/my-ecb-mods-two-ecbs-in-one


----------



## puckett (Jul 26, 2014)

How deep should my fire pan be? I'm using a small grill for one and it's only about 2 inches deep with a raised grate.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm looking at my ecb pan right now. I'm sitting here relaxing while I smoke a 5 lb shoulder. 

My stock ecb pan looks to be about 5 inches deep or so. 

When you load the pan you just won't be able to add as much charcoal with a 2 inch deep pan.


----------



## puckett (Jul 26, 2014)

I might change the design later. I'm going to try it out tomorrow.













20140725_143944.jpg



__ puckett
__ Jul 26, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

puckett said:


> I might change the design later. I'm going to try it out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I see what you mean. Is that the 18 inch weber grate? I think you are going to need the smaller grates. I think mine are the 14 inch and the sit down low in the pan, only about an inch from the bottom of the pan, leaving 4 inches above the grate for charcoal. 













2013-07-27 12.32.20.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 27, 2014






I think this is the best pic I have right now.


----------



## puckett (Jul 27, 2014)

I believe it is the 18 inch Weber grate. The one's that came with the grill are really cheap and flimsy. I can't find a 14 inch one.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

after looking around I can't either. The 14 inch models use 10.5 grates, which is what i must have in my pan. They sell them everywhere that sells weber. I looked at HD and they were out of stock online.


----------



## bbhzx12 (Aug 2, 2014)

The only mod I did was an upgraded thermometer.  "Warm Ideal Hot" didn't cut it.


----------



## bbhzx12 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, and an ECB security system:












image.jpg



__ bbhzx12
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## thinblueduke (Aug 2, 2014)

Going no-charcoal on a 5-pound boneless shoulder today. Using cherry for smoke and heat, and a portable butane burner (uses canisters) for additional heat.

Decided not to use a water pan today because of the high humidity.


----------



## thinblueduke (Aug 2, 2014)

Some photos of my butane ECB setup.  It's a rainy day with a little wind, so I added the cheap aluminum foil barrier to make sure the flame wouldn't get blown out.













IMG_20140803_105409.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 2, 2014


















IMG_20140803_105946.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 2, 2014


















IMG_20140803_105958.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 2, 2014






Tough day for a smoke, though.  Fortunately, it's a bit easier with the portable burner.













rainandsmoke.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## thinblueduke (Aug 3, 2014)

The rain let up just as the pork hit the stall, so I set the slow cooker on high, threw in some sliced onions and a few tablespoons of apple juice, and watched some old BBQ Pitmasters episodes.  Four hours later, it hit an IT of 195, so I pulled the pork, hit it with a butane torch to firm up the bark (added a little more rub here and there), then poured the liquid from the slow cooker into a saucepan.  I added some water, apple juice, and a tablespoon each of brown sugar and my BBQ sauce to make a little broth for a new Japanese dish, _baabekyuu-don_.  I pulled the pork into large pieces, then sliced it into bite-size chunks, served it over white rice along with the onions, and added a spoon or two of the broth.  No extra barbecue sauce.













IMG_20140803_175332.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 3, 2014






The family seemed to go for it, and said I should make it again sometimes (meaning "instead of straight BBQ").  It was pretty good.  Afterwards, I put a piece of the pork on a piece of white bread, and wow, some of the best pork shoulder I've made so far.  Some of the pork that was in the bottom of the slow cooker got a tad soggy, so next time, I'll try to remove some of the liquid as it builds up.













IMG_20140803_174012.jpg



__ thinblueduke
__ Aug 3, 2014






The portable burner method seemed to work pretty well.  A bit easier than charcoal, actually.  I used a good amount of cherry wood, which got me enough flavor and a little smoke ring to boot.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 3, 2014)

bbhzx12 said:


> The only mod I did was an upgraded thermometer. "Warm Ideal Hot" didn't cut it.


I can have mine in the 300 degree range and it is still in the warm range... Too funny.


----------



## thinblueduke (Aug 3, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> I can have mine in the 300 degree range and it is still in the warm range... Too funny.


I was able to "calibrate" mine with a pair of pliers and a second thermometer.  I set the border of "warm" and "ideal" at 225.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey TBD, isn't it amazing what we will do for some BBQ! Challenging conditions for sure, great job! Good smoke penetration into the PP. Hard to get a good bark in a slow cooker at the end, but you gotta do what you gotta do, 

Nice job!


----------



## thinblueduke (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks!  The wife and daughter don't much care for bark, so it's dropped a few slots on my pork priorities list.  I've got my science team hard at work on a way to make an all-bark cut of pork, and I hear they're making good progress...


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 3, 2014)

practice, practice, practice... I was thinking you should hack a piece for bark for yourself and make the rest bark-less for those less understanding/ uncultured persons.(LOL)


----------

